# Best Doxa LE?



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Whats the best Doxa limited or special edition? Let hear your views and see your pics! Can we get pics of them all?!


----------



## Anders_Flint (Jan 26, 2019)

Original Poseidon divingstar for me









Or if I had to pick from the modern Doxas, the 2018 300T divingstar









Sadly I don't own either, but they're definitely on my wish list!


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

You didn't have to be Sherlock Holmes to deduce I'd pick this


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

I am going to go with...the only one I currently own 
Followed closely by the Silver Lung, the NUMA and the Project Aware!


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

The best LE would be the only DOXA I own, because it's mine ?








#36 I got from Fabien Cousteau himself!


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

kritameth said:


> View attachment 15952398


Gorgeous...love the Silver Lung!


----------



## greedyboythomson (Feb 9, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

1200T, but I am biased


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

Hands down, the NUMA turquoise.


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

1200t for me. Perfect size and perfect bracelet


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Got one of my own incoming any day now...


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Just arrived, new Hirsch strap fitted ...it might be love...


----------



## antiscout (Jan 6, 2010)

how often are LE’s offered? I’m wanting to order another Doxa, and would prefer an LE, but don’t have the patience to wait years for a new release. Are they offered semi frequently? Also, generally what is the price premium for an LE? Thanks!


----------



## greedyboythomson (Feb 9, 2014)

antiscout said:


> how often are LE's offered? I'm wanting to order another Doxa, and would prefer an LE, but don't have the patience to wait years for a new release. Are they offered semi frequently? Also, generally what is the price premium for an LE? Thanks!


During the Marei era, even the standard models in the line up were considered 'limited' and there were lots of interesting collaboration pieces with 'stickers' on the dials. Those are the most fun to collect as far as I'm concerned. Doxa are under different management now. They did the Carbon Aqualung LE, but it remains to be seen if they'll release LE models with the same regularity as before.


----------



## SSGMT (Dec 5, 2017)

I'm going to go with this one, a 750 Sharkhunter COSC on GMT bracelet - one of my favorites.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

SSGMT said:


> View attachment 15960715
> 
> 
> I'm going to go with this one, a 750 Sharkhunter COSC on GMT bracelet - one of my favorites.


Awesome...simply awesome...love it!


----------



## TheBrownHope (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

I have a few, hard to pick a favourite but probably the t graph


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

TheBrownHope said:


> View attachment 15972695


Amazing...next on my list!


----------



## David76 (Dec 24, 2015)

Doxa carbon LE


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

"Original" 50th Anniversary SUB-300 for me...


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

fiskadoro said:


> "Original" 50th Anniversary SUB-300 for me...


Fantastic...I LOVE the fonts used on the dial on the 50th Anniversary models vs the modern 300 production model...absolute perfection!


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Monkeynuts said:


> I have a few, hard to pick a favourite but probably the t graph


I agree with Mr Nuts, it's hard to pick your favorite child, but I'll try...

Mission worn Mission31 number 19
'Internal Use' Professional Black Lung number 19
NUMA number 2
2 register Sharky T-Graph (w/ unique orange hour hand)
3 register Sharky T-Graph
Vintage 300T
750T caribbean


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

CMSgt Bo said:


> I agree with Mr Nuts, it's hard to pick your favorite child, but I'll try...
> 
> Mission worn Mission31 number 19
> 'Internal Use' Professional Black Lung number 19
> ...


Nice challenge coin ?
One of only two I've ever seen ?


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Ketchup time said:


> Nice challenge coin ?
> One of only two I've ever seen ?


Thanks! I know of a few that are out there amongst us Doxaholics.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## David76 (Dec 24, 2015)

doxa 50th anniversary silver-lung


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Of the 3 Aqualung Trilogy watches, the Silver Lung is my favorite!


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

SaddleSC said:


> Of the 3 Aqualung Trilogy watches, the Silver Lung is my favorite!


Big congrats on acquiring the aqualung holy trinity 🤿


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Ketchup time said:


> Big congrats on acquiring the aqualung holy trinity 🤿


Thank you, my brother! It still feels like a dream. Shark Lung on the wrist today!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh boy...did I change my mind again? I am so indecisive!


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

SaddleSC said:


> Oh boy...did I change my mind again? I am so indecisive!


Welcome to the club!


----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

Does the Silver Shark count?


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

In 1968 it probably wasn't considered that limited but now it sure is  Darned nice example too which makes it even more limited



Iron swan said:


> Does the Silver Shark count?
> 
> View attachment 16017181


----------



## turner050 (Sep 3, 2020)

The 2020 Sub300 "Center Lume" Edition  Do errors count?


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

turner050 said:


> The 2020 Sub300 "Center Lume" Edition  Do errors count?
> View attachment 16024027


Nice...fellow "Center Lume" owner checking in!


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

seokpyo said:


> Doxa carbon LE
> View attachment 16003901


Absolutely stunning. If there was a matching carbon bracelet I'd jump on it today.


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Seikonut1967 said:


> 1200t for me. Perfect size and perfect bracelet
> View attachment 15953818


As well


----------



## Vontura (Nov 4, 2021)

Silver Lung for me.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Now that I have owned the Aqua Lung Trilogy, the Poseidon and the Mission 31 for a few months, this is the watch that gets the most wear, so it just might be my favorite!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

SaddleSC said:


> Now that I have owned the Aqualung Trilogy, the Poseidon and the Mission 31 for a few months, this is the watch that gets the most wear, so it just might be my favorite!


I think most people would agree it’s the most desired modern doxa but just don’t tell that to doxa or they will make another and that would be a bad idea because if you water something like that down it’s not so desirable


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Monkeynuts said:


> I think most people would agree it’s the most desired modern doxa but just don’t tell that to doxa or they will make another and that would be a bad idea because if you water something like that down it’s not so desirable


Second this. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## greedyboythomson (Feb 9, 2014)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Second this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Third!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Monkeynuts said:


> I think most people would agree it’s the most desired modern doxa but just don’t tell that to doxa or they will make another and that would be a bad idea because if you water something like that down it’s not so desirable


That would be great for those of us who haven't got one - terrible for those that have ..... like the 50th/Sub300 but much more so. Doxa seem to have moved away from such LEs though so owners should be safe. Great looking watches - very jealous .....! Not many come up in the UK and now that we are out of the EU buying from anywhere outside Britain adds over 20% to the cost which puts it over my threshold for value. Live in hope though!

Interestingly enough the 200 Tgraphs that come up seem to be going the opposite way though of course if Doxa haven't sold them all that would be the only way they could go. I'm still on the fence whether it would be just too big for me.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

8505davids said:


> That would be great for those of us who haven't got one - terrible for those that have ..... like the 50th/Sub300 but much more so. Doxa seem to have moved away from such LEs though so owners should be safe. Great looking watches - very jealous .....! Not many come up in the UK and now that we are out of the EU buying from anywhere outside Britain adds over 20% to the cost which puts it over my threshold for value. Live in hope though!
> 
> Interestingly enough the 200 Tgraphs that come up seem to be going the opposite way though of course if Doxa haven't sold them all that would be the only way they could go. I'm still on the fence whether it would be just too big for me.


The 200 t graph wears like a 1200t you should definitely get one it’s excellent


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Do like my Poseidon...I wonder how many of the T-graphs they have sold?



Monkeynuts said:


> The 200 t graph wears like a 1200t you should definitely get one it’s excellent


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

8505davids said:


> Do like my Poseidon...I wonder how many of the T-graphs they have sold?


I’m sure they will all sell eventually, I brought mine second hand for half the price as new and it’s my favourite doxa


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Not seen one quite that cheap but a good purchase - chronos aren't normally my thing (which is strange coming from a Zenith fan...) but I am tempted......


----------



## greedyboythomson (Feb 9, 2014)

8505davids said:


> That would be great for those of us who haven't got one - terrible for those that have ..... like the 50th/Sub300 but much more so. Doxa seem to have moved away from such LEs though so owners should be safe. Great looking watches - very jealous .....! Not many come up in the UK and now that we are out of the EU buying from anywhere outside Britain adds over 20% to the cost which puts it over my threshold for value. Live in hope though!
> 
> Interestingly enough the 200 Tgraphs that come up seem to be going the opposite way though of course if Doxa haven't sold them all that would be the only way they could go. I'm still on the fence whether it would be just too big for me.


Sharing your pain on import duty.
   

A trade deal with the US would be good.  

I bought my black lung new unworn from the US in October last year. I paid top price at the time and took the hit on the duty and import tax. Probably on par with current prices, so it’s worked itself out in time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NeurosciGuy15 (Jan 4, 2018)

Monkeynuts said:


> I think most people would agree it’s the most desired modern doxa but just don’t tell that to doxa or they will make another and that would be a bad idea because if you water something like that down it’s not so desirable


I’ve thought for some time now that a really happy middle ground would be to do a run of the 300T with the skeletonized Aqualung logo.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

8505davids said:


> Not seen one quite that cheap but a good purchase - chronos aren't normally my thing (which is strange coming from a Zenith fan...) but I am tempted......


I better not tell you the price I paid for the black lung but it must be the cheapest anyone paid for one ever


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

greedyboythomson said:


> Sharing your pain on import duty.
> 
> 
> A trade deal with the US would be good.
> ...


Of course, the flip side is its no longer more expensive to buy from the US so I guess that opens up a bigger market for used UK buyers!



Monkeynuts said:


> I better not tell you the price I paid for the black lung but it must be the cheapest anyone paid for one ever


A cheap TGraph and Black Lung - you are killing me...

Was that your 50th Searambler just sold on fleabay? If I hadn't misbehaved and bought 3 Smiths Caribbeans last month, instead of waiting to see what Synchron had up their sleeves as I said I would, I might have been in for that - although the three came to about half the cost of one new Sub300 its still three new watches too many in the eyes of the better half so I'm on best behaviour for a while....


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Yes it was , I still have the seahunter available make a great Christmas gift for your wife was selling the synchron but changed my mind 
the black lung cost me £1550 Posted


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Too bad Doxa did not do a collaboration with the now defunct Dacor.


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm biased, because this is my only Doxa - but the 1000T Project Aware. Only 92. Came as a Professional. And it supported a great cause. Of course now Project Aware no longer exists as its own thing - it's been folded into PADI - so I doubt we'll ever get another.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

RussMurray said:


> Too bad Doxa did not do a collaboration with the now defunct Dacor.


Had to google Dacor ....lol don't think that would go down too well ...she does like the orange and yellow Smiths Caribbeans though so she can borrow them.


----------



## exador (Feb 26, 2013)

600T Clive Cussler Edition. Modern(ish) watch using slim case like original 300


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Doxa 750T Professional COSC 
Allegedly one of 50 COSC certified


----------



## dmukherjee18 (Sep 16, 2019)

For now this is my favorite.


----------



## ShortOnTime (Dec 22, 2013)

Seikonut1967 said:


> 1200t for me. Perfect size and perfect bracelet
> View attachment 15953818


I agree! I have the same watch and it's the only watch I've ever owned that people go out of their way to comment on. And I mean, I've had like 8 people comment on it. I've had no comment on my ExpII or GO Panoreserve. 

I waited several years to get my 1200t and have zero regrets. I still look forward to wearing it even 5 yrs later. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

It just might be this one


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

Well, let’s see..... possibly the smallest numbered run for a limited edition - the DW Facebook group 1200T (I’ve got #2/25), or 1000T MilPro, or maybe a Clive Cussler Edition 750T Sharkhunter.


----------



## Dairygold (Nov 29, 2021)

My pick would be the 4000T


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rneiman3 (May 17, 2019)

My pick..............


----------



## toolr (Jan 4, 2015)

Not the best LE, but I sure do like it...


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

Not the best LE, but sure does brighten the day.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Seeing your Poseidon made me realize that Mrs M's Marei Era 600T Seahunter Divingstar is a pretty rare LE too. 












Seikonut1967 said:


> Not the best LE, but sure does brighten the day.
> View attachment 16435048


----------



## raymondgrazi (Oct 24, 2012)

Seikonut1967 said:


> Not the best LE, but sure does brighten the day.
> View attachment 16435048


Have the same one so I'm inclined to pick that as the best LE

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk
View attachment 16469642


----------



## I Zero I (May 29, 2020)

Still my favorite. 750T caribbean.


http://imgur.com/9Bbdua0


----------



## Watchntime4ever (Dec 9, 2021)

I'm pretty partial to this one myself.


----------



## NeurosciGuy15 (Jan 4, 2018)

Really any of the aqualung editions (IMO: Searambler = Professional > Sharkhunter). Although the Professional gets points for being the only one 100% “true” to the original in terms of the dial logo.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

NeurosciGuy15 said:


> View attachment 16747587
> 
> 
> Really any of the aqualung editions (IMO: Searambler = Professional > Sharkhunter). Although the Professional gets points for being the only one 100% “true” to the original in terms of the dial logo.


Was looking at one of these on fleabay this week in the UK - but some rascal beat me to it...


----------



## Stev0 (Oct 3, 2017)

I’m UK based and looking to sell this one (£3500).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Pick any one of these:


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Fully Aware


























Sunday Cheers!*


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Maybe not the best, but the one I wish I held on to.


----------



## I Zero I (May 29, 2020)

Seahunters logo is just it for me.



http://imgur.com/f9XeuX6


----------



## Mozjo33 (May 10, 2011)

The only one I got...


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*If My Boss Call’s,
….Tell Him, I’m Busy at Work
and, Can Not Be Disturbed!….


















Seems This Watch has always been in the "WUS" member family:
1. "GraniteQuarry" (pre-2009)
to
2. "Toshi" (Rich) (Toshi straps) (London) (2009)
to
3. "Alas" (Alasdair) (Scotland) (2009)
to 
4. "Toshi" again (London)
to
5. "Alas" again (Scotland) (2017)
to
6. "Dan01" (USA) (went to Scotland & bought from Alas) (20018/19)
to
7. ME!..."garydusa" (Gary D..in the USA!) (met w/Dan & bought it ) (Since 2020)


Bob Loblaw:








(Arrested Development)
Ha!*


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Far be it from me to know which is the best Doxa watch, but this one's mine (0049/1200) so I vote for it.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*I’ll Call You Back Later..


























..Ha!*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*DOXA 1500T Pool-rambler
“NO DIVING…You’ll Bump Your Head”



































Yay it’s Friday!*


----------

